# 6th sternguard member, equipment?



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey guys and galls,

i'm partaking in a Tale of X gamers next month and I'm working on my list right now.

I'm adding a Sternguard Squad to the list but I want to add a sixth member. I want to use the squad as a fire team, gunning down everything that moves between objectives or out in the open.

I want to give the sixth member a heavy weapen, but don't know which one. 

I will play allot against other space marines so I already use plenty of Plasma. The sternguard squad uses a combi plasma.

I also have a tactical squad with a missile launcher and plasma gun, a scout squad with 5 snipers and a cpt with combi melta.

A assault terminator squad is also on the way.

So, what heavy weapon will be best for the 6th sternguard?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, look at what Sternguard have already - buffed Rapid Fire weapons, that can fire Poison 2+, or AP3, or 30"/15" AP4, and Ignores Cover weapons.

They were already good, and have only got better, and I would not personally switch their combi-bolters for anything, apart from maybe another Plasma Cannon. On the other hand, a Plasma Cannon cannot Snap Fire (so no move and fire), and so cannot Overwatch either - a Plasma Gun can, but that's expensive and you might as well just take a Combi-Plasma and then use the Special Issue Ammunition to take on others.

I think Combi-Weapons are the way to go here - Combi-Flamers all the way.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

What makes Sternguard special is thier bolter abilities, puting heavy weapons is a waste.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Agreed on the above. The only reason for adding a sixth member is for augmented Rapid Fire, and to fill up capacity in a razorback (though that's not really a reason). While heavy weapons seem attractive, they detract from the intended purpose of Sternguard which is mobile, short/mid-range firepower. Not only do heavy weapons restrict movement, but as the others have said they also waste Special Ammunition.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I actually think that the heavy flamer has a place in stern guard squads 

They likely will find themselves in combat a heavy flamer will help against hordes and can overwatch quite effectively, you lose the bolter and the special ammo but gain some flexibility


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

A combination of combi-flamers, meltas, and plasmas is the way to go, IMO.

In a 10 Man, ~3 Flamers, ~4 Melta, ~3 Plasma (depending on pref) and Special Issue ammunition will allow them to take on any unit- save fliers.

Boys? Carni's? Dread? LR? Termies? You have an answer.


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

Half combi-flamers, half combi-meltas and you're fine. You bring plasmas and you run the risk of killing yourself.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Kelann08 said:


> Half combi-flamers, half combi-meltas and you're fine. You bring plasmas and you run the risk of killing yourself.





> _Plasma weaponry is dangerous, Throne, look at my face. It is a testimony to the dangers of plasma weaponry. But the foe I fired it at has no face remaining at all._
> -Captain Hariel Norien, Space Angels 7th company.


I'll take the risk.

Okay, scrapped the idea of a heavy weapon. Will now be adding two members, making it a 7 man team and giving two of them combi flamer, two combi plasma and three combi melta.

That's as much as I can do right now, points wise.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Two more guys shooting special ammo is much more scary than one heavy weapon anyways.


----------

